

Everpad 2.3 brings Evernote access to Linux users - fvbock
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Everpad-2-3-brings-Evernote-access-to-Linux-users-1762931.html

======
shakeel_mohamed
This looks a lot cleaner than Nevernote/Nixnote, thanks for sharing!

